

10x engineer 10% of the time - cramforce
https://medium.com/@cramforce/ive-lately-been-thinking-about-what-patterns-could-explain-perceived-differences-in-productivity-77d1f52f1527

======
zo1
One of the points in the article reminds me of this XKCD cartoon:
[http://xkcd.com/1205/](http://xkcd.com/1205/)

